# Big load of cheese going in



## atomicsmoke (Nov 7, 2015)

This place (SMF) messed me up. I used to do a few pieces of cheese ...a little more if holidays or functions were near. But after seeing some really bad examples...here I am: 27lbs. Can't even fit in my smoker's 4 racks. Need to do double duty.
Mozzarella, cheddar, extra old cheddar, grueyere, Gouda, emmentaller, Edam, greek kashkaval, provolone, burini, rigatelo,  friulano, Jarlsberg. Never smoked butter - but today I am smoking butter filled cheese (burini).












IMG_20151107_110501.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 7, 2015


















IMG_20151107_111653.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 7, 2015


















IMG_20151107_112934.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 7, 2015


















IMG_20151107_114249.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 7, 2015


















IMG_20151107_153245.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 7, 2015


















IMG_20151107_153844.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 7, 2015


----------



## tropics (Nov 7, 2015)

That is one big load of cheese

Richie


----------



## b-one (Nov 7, 2015)

I agree lots of cheese and nice variety! Hope you have enough bags to seal it all up!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 7, 2015)

Way ahead of you...costco had a sale on foodsaver rolls.


----------



## muralboy (Nov 7, 2015)

way to go smoke - did 20 lbs myself a couple of weeks ago.  Another 10 lbs going in the smoker tomorrow.


----------



## muralboy (Nov 7, 2015)

figured if I've got the smoker going it might as well be full


----------



## mowin (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice, that should keep ya supplied for a while.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2015)

b-one said:


> I agree lots of cheese and nice variety! Hope you have enough bags to seal it all up!



Real smokers wax their cheese!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 8, 2015)

Damn...some of the cheeses were waxed. I wish I didn't remove the wax.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice FULL Smoker  great job ,,, Did a batch yesterday and will be doing another today 








DS


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 8, 2015)

That's a hefty load of cheese there Atomic!

I only did 15lbs this weekend, that should put me in the ~40lb vac'd and pac'd range for the upcoming holidays. (more is better!)

What kind of wood are you using and how long are you smoking?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 8, 2015)

Beech and cherry. Going for at least 15 hours.


----------



## vwaldoguy (Nov 8, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Damn...some of the cheeses were waxed. I wish I didn't remove the wax.


Don't you have to remove the wax to get the smoke into the cheese?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 8, 2015)

vwaldoguy said:


> Don't you have to remove the wax to get the smoke into the cheese?


Of course you have to...was just playing along with dirtsailor's post.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 8, 2015)

muralboy said:


> figured if I've got the smoker going it might as well be full


You got that right,,,might a s well be full

\


----------



## vwaldoguy (Nov 8, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Of course you have to...was just playing along with dirtsailor's post.


Aha, got it. ;)


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2015)

Atomic Smoke, there is a problem with doing that much cheese, you need to take up so much room to store it. Allow me to offer to store some for you. You can trust me. It would be perfectly safe here.

Points for a nice smoke.

Disco


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 11, 2015)

You are onto something Disco. Dry mountain air was always sought after for aging cheeses, hams. 

Let me figure out the logistics.

Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice mess of cheese. I haven't smoked any since spring. Time to get back at 'er!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 11, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Real smokers wax their cheese. ​


Oh, that's a good one DS.  Truth is, cheese dose age better in wax than plastic.

atomicsmoke,  Nice load of cheese.

T


----------



## ak1 (Nov 11, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> You are onto something Disco. Dry mountain air was always sought after for aging cheeses, hams.
> 
> Let me figure out the logistics.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments.


Don't trust Disco.  Send it to me here in Hamilton. We like you Toronto guys


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 11, 2015)

AK1 said:


> Don't trust Disco.  Send it to me here in Hamilton. We like you Toronto guys:biggrin:



You do have a "mountain" in Hamilton, but Disco wins hands down when it comes to altitude.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 11, 2015)

Before vacpacking













IMG_20151111_220713.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 11, 2015


















IMG_20151111_222301.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 11, 2015


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> You do have a "mountain" in Hamilton, but Disco wins hands down when it comes to altitude.


Plus you can always trust anyone with the handle of Disco.

The cheque is in the mail.

The doctor says it is just a cold sore.

I will respect you in the morning.


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 11, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Before vacpacking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice colour on that cheese!!


----------



## ak1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Disco said:


> Plus you can always trust anyone with the handle of Disco.
> 
> The cheque is in the mail.
> 
> ...


Hell, If he sent me that cheese, I'd respect him in the morning as well.


----------



## ak1 (Nov 12, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Nice colour on that cheese!!


Yeah, I'll second that. That does look great.

p.s. Argo's still suck.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 12, 2015)

Cheese looks great. 15 hours of smoke whoa!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 12, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Cheese looks great. 15 hours of smoke whoa!


Was actually around 20h.

Thank you.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 12, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Was actually around 20h.
> 
> Thank you.



Holy Cheesus! That's a long smoke! One might even say it was an Atomic Smoke!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 12, 2015)

Cheese nuclear holocaust.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 12, 2015)

Dang it man that looks great nice job 

DS


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 13, 2015)

I packed these last night












IMG_20151112_172038.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 13, 2015


















IMG_20151112_203527.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 13, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Nov 13, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> I packed these last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Packed??? as in sending them to me??? Very thoughtful,, Thank you so much 

You know your killing us here right?? Can't wait till the taste test results come out on this one. 

DS


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 13, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *driedstick*
> 
> Can't wait till the taste test results come out on this one.
> 
> DS


I'll let you know how it is!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 13, 2015)

Nah...you guys wouldn't like it. Too much smoke.


----------



## idahopz (Nov 13, 2015)

That's some great color! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've never smoked cheese that many hours - how long do you let it "rest" before you start digging in?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 13, 2015)

I will start gifting some of these for Christmas. So about 6 weeks this time. But I plan to hide some until next summer.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 14, 2015)

Last one....I promise. Just finished vac packing it.












IMG_20151114_105514.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 14, 2015


----------



## idahopz (Nov 14, 2015)

Well, I'm definitely going to try your method because I love smoked cheese.  I'm a bit disappointed at the commercially available "smoked" cheese you can purchase which is nothing more than Liquid smoke added to to the cheese.

My sense of taste is a bit compromised because of medical issues so accentuated flavors are really appreciated. Excellent work


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you Idaho. I agree...most commercially available smoked cheese is a scam.


----------

